# 2019 VW Tiguan SEL Digital Cockpit Configuration



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just took delivery of a 2019 VW Tiguan SEL.

On the Digital Cockpit instrument cluster...

Is there a way to move the fuel gauge and [digital] MPH readout to the left side of the display?

Strange they're on the right, as fuel gauge is always on left and gear selection indicator is usually on the right.

For some reason my view of the fuel gauge is a bit blocked by the steering wheel, whereas the engine temperature gauge isn't, although I'm sitting straight. :|


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

dbs600 said:


> Just took delivery of a 2019 VW Tiguan SEL.
> 
> On the Digital Cockpit instrument cluster...
> 
> ...


I have analog gauges and my fuel gauge is on the right too.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

dareblue said:


> I have analog gauges and my fuel gauge is on the right too.


Argh; thanks. :|


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

dbs600 said:


> Argh; thanks. :|


Not that I wouldn’t expect a digital dash to be customizable, but I do find it interesting the gas gauge is on the same side. I would love to know if the dash is customizable in that way. Good luck.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

dareblue said:


> Not that I wouldn’t expect a digital dash to be customizable, but I do find it interesting the gas gauge is on the same side. I would love to know if the dash is customizable in that way. Good luck.


Yes, thank you!

Hopefully someone chimes in with some good news.

Just so used to the gas gauge being on the left.

And with it's placement on the Digital Cockpit, it's out of the line of sight as well, as it's way right (steering wheel blocks).

I google images of the analogue's cluster and see it as being lower and more centered, so more visible there (albeit still on the right).


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> Yes, thank you!
> 
> Hopefully someone chimes in with some good news.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a VW in decades with the fuel gauge on the left.


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

There are 2 different versions of the digital dash. They are usually referred to as AID 1 and AID 2 or jetta dash. Volkswagon switched to the AID 2 sometime early 2019. If you have the AID2 it will not be possible to switch the fuel gauge to the left side. The fuel and temp gauges are actually not part of the digital dash. If you look at one closely you will see part of the bezel surround is imprinted with temp symbol and some tick marks on the left and a gas pump symbol with tick marks on the right. One would actually have to find a surround bezel that was opposite and do some wiring magic.

As for the AID 1 I am not sure but I have never seen one with the fuel gauge on the left either. The fuel gauge and temp gauge are actually part of the digital dash with the AID 1.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Andy A said:


> There are 2 different versions of the digital dash. They are usually referred to as AID 1 and AID 2 or jetta dash. Volkswagon switched to the AID 2 sometime early 2019. If you have the AID2 it will not be possible to switch the fuel gauge to the left side. The fuel and temp gauges are actually not part of the digital dash. If you look at one closely you will see part of the bezel surround is imprinted with temp symbol and some tick marks on the left and a gas pump symbol with tick marks on the right. One would actually have to find a surround bezel that was opposite and do some wiring magic.
> 
> As for the AID 1 I am not sure but I have never seen one with the fuel gauge on the left either. The fuel gauge and temp gauge are actually part of the digital dash with the AID 1.


Thank you very much.

It seems I have AID 2, as follows:










So no luck switching anything then. Argh!

Thanks anyway though. :|


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Honestly, I have never seen a vehicle with the fuel gauge on the left. RPMS are always more left. Fuel gauge always right.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> Honestly, I have never seen a vehicle with the fuel gauge on the left. RPMS are always more left. Fuel gauge always right.


Thanks, guess can go either way.

On left:

'94 S500
'00 Range Rover
'04 LX470
'11 750Li
'19 ZR2


----------

